

Planck Microwave Background Results at 10:00 CET, 3/21/2013 - ISL
http://spaceinvideos.esa.int/esalive

======
ISL
This is perhaps the most-awaited cosmology result of the year. It will place
the most stringent constraints yet on much of early-universe cosmology.

In addition to making our understanding of dark energy/dark matter more
precise, it may finally allow us to see if the Standard Model of cosmology
requires three or four neutrino species.

10 AM CET is 2 AM PDT.

